

Ask HN: Can the NSA influence electronic voting? - wavesounds

With the revelations about backdoors in encryption algorithms can the NSA change or modify votes by electronic voting systems in the US or around the world?
======
a3n
Of course they can. All they need to do is intercept computer deliveries to
the voting machine manufacturers.

Do they? Even today, I still hope not. Still, if we've thought of it, they're
way ahead of us. They may have even put mechanisms in place. Proof of concept.

Any NSA employees care to comment?

------
mschuster91
You don't even need crypto knowledge to do that - most e-voting systems are
susceptible to far easier attacks.

~~~
erichurkman
Like Diebold posting photos of the master key on their website? [1]

[1]
[http://www.bradblog.com/?p=4066#more-4066](http://www.bradblog.com/?p=4066#more-4066)

~~~
mschuster91
ROTFL. Sh..t, that is just dead stupid!

------
cklaus
Of course they technically can. Most voting systems have major security flaws.

------
salient
Quite easily, too, I'm sure.

